# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Amazon Associates payout

## Pillman

First off, I apologise if this isn't the right section for this. I'm new and still getting to grips with all the different sections. Mods may move this post to the appropriate area if needs be.

I want to get paid out by Amazon Associates. I haven't reached the cheque payout threshold of $100, so I'm considering Payoneer for Direct Deposit or redeeming my earnings as a gift card for use on Amazon. It's been a while so I'm just thinking about cashing out now. I haven't done too well with Amazon to date, honestly.

At $80, how bad would the fees be from Payoneer and the bank (I'm with FNB)? Would it be better to just redeem and use the money on Amazon? 

Or should I just wait it out until I hit the cheque payout threshold?

tl;dr: I'd like to read some opinions on what is the most cost effective way to redeem my earnings from Amazon, without a lot of fees and other unforeseen hassles. I'd like to keep as much of that money as possible, obviously taking tax into consideration.

Thoughts?

----------


## Dave A

I don't know how Payoneer would work out, but I'm glad you're asking before you make any decisions. That way you will hopefully avoid the school fees I incurred getting my Google AdSense earnings deposited.

That particular problem has gone away now that Google is paying to SA via EFT nowadays, thank goodness.

Hopefully someone will have some feedback for you on Payoneer as an option. Do you know how Amazon Affiliates pays out to SA - i.e. does it use an international bank with a local presence to pay out in ZAR or will the transfer be sent in USD?

----------


## Greig Whitton

I use Payoneer and recommend them highly (in part because their fees are very low), but their minimum withdrawal is $500 so it wouldn't be a worthwhile option if you are only looking to bring over $80.

----------


## lewskannen

> First off, I apologise if this isn't the right section for this. I'm new and still getting to grips with all the different sections. Mods may move this post to the appropriate area if needs be.
> 
> I want to get paid out by Amazon Associates. I haven't reached the cheque payout threshold of $100, so I'm considering Payoneer for Direct Deposit or redeeming my earnings as a gift card for use on Amazon. It's been a while so I'm just thinking about cashing out now. I haven't done too well with Amazon to date, honestly.
> 
> At $80, how bad would the fees be from Payoneer and the bank (I'm with FNB)? Would it be better to just redeem and use the money on Amazon? 
> 
> Or should I just wait it out until I hit the cheque payout threshold?
> 
> tl;dr: I'd like to read some opinions on what is the most cost effective way to redeem my earnings from Amazon, without a lot of fees and other unforeseen hassles. I'd like to keep as much of that money as possible, obviously taking tax into consideration.
> ...


Firstly, I do not think Payoneer fees are really cheap. Not only will be paying a fee when the funds are paid to your account, but you will also pay a hefty fee when withdrawing the funds at an ATM. If I remember correctly, some time ago, you will look at around R30 for withdrawing funds at an ATM alone. It could be much more now, but I stand corrected as I have not used Pioneer in a very long time.

If you really do need the cash, go the Pioneer route and be willing to lose about R100-R150 in the process. Hell, you'll still be able to buy a carton of cigarettes  :Smile: 

If you do not need the cash urgently, why not wait the other $20 out and let them send a cheque? You will save more.

----------


## Greig Whitton

> I use Payoneer and recommend them highly (in part because their fees are very low), but their minimum withdrawal is $500 so it wouldn't be a worthwhile option if you are only looking to bring over $80.


Sorry, I should clarify this. Withdrawing funds from a Payoneer account directly to your local bank account involves the minimum withdrawal of $500. However, you could load the funds in your Payoneer account onto your Payoneer debit card and then use it as you would any other pre-loaded debit card. I've only ever used the former approach (i.e. withdrawal to my bank account) so I can't comment on the latter.

----------


## lewskannen

> Sorry, I should clarify this. Withdrawing funds from a Payoneer account directly to your local bank account involves the minimum withdrawal of $500. However, you could load the funds in your Payoneer account onto your Payoneer debit card and then use it as you would any other pre-loaded debit card. I've only ever used the former approach (i.e. withdrawal to my bank account) so I can't comment on the latter.


Yes, back in the day I refrained from making use of the bank transfer facility, mainly due to the minimum required amount, their fees and the fees of the local bank. Although withdrawal fees are high at ATMs, I used to prefer this method.

----------


## Pillman

> I don't know how Payoneer would work out, but I'm glad you're asking before you make any decisions. That way you will hopefully avoid the school fees I incurred getting my Google AdSense earnings deposited.
> 
> That particular problem has gone away now that Google is paying to SA via EFT nowadays, thank goodness.


Was that back before Google started paying out in local currency? I've only ever had cheques in ZAR, and FNB hasn't ever put a foreign draft fee on any of my cheque deposits. Just the regular cheque deposit fee of R15. But yes, thank goodness we can now just EFT it into an account!




> Do you know how Amazon Affiliates pays out to SA - i.e. does it use an international bank with a local presence to pay out in ZAR or will the transfer be sent in USD?


I'm not entirely sure seeing as I haven't been paid out by them yet, but I think it would most likely be in dollars.




> I use Payoneer and recommend them highly (in part because their fees are very low), but their minimum withdrawal is $500 so it wouldn't be a worthwhile option if you are only looking to bring over $80.


Okay, so withdrawing it to a bank wouldn't be an option for such a little amount. And you'll get shafted with withdrawal fees at an ATM. What about using a Payoneer card at a point of sale, or online?

I've asked around (mainly Payoneer) and I've received mixed responses, but is Payoneer regulated the same way as PayPal is in SA, i.e. do we have to withdraw funds to a bank account within 30 days? If that's the case, I could get Google AdSense earnings paid into Payoneer as well as the Amazon earnings, making sure the total is over $500, so then I could just get all of it into my account.

----------


## Dave A

> Was that back before Google started paying out in local currency?


No, it was in ZAR.
And it was only Standard Bank that raised the extra fee on the cheque. 

From the post I linked to -

*Another three opinions.* 
Armed with my Google cheque I go visiting ABSA Bank, First National Bank and Nedbank to see if they would charge a foreign draft fee should I choose to deposit my cheque there and if the cheque posed any particular problems to process. The result of this survery revealed:

All three have a foreign draft fee.All three would not charge a foreign draft fee if I deposited this cheque with them.All three saw no problem with processing this cheque through the local (South African) interbank clearing system

----------


## Greig Whitton

> I've asked around (mainly Payoneer) and I've received mixed responses, but is Payoneer regulated the same way as PayPal is in SA, i.e. do we have to withdraw funds to a bank account within 30 days? If that's the case, I could get Google AdSense earnings paid into Payoneer as well as the Amazon earnings, making sure the total is over $500, so then I could just get all of it into my account.


Payoneer is less regulated than PayPal. You don't have to withdraw funds within 30 days. You may still need to declare the nature of the funds to your bank when you bring them over (as you would with PayPal), however, this hasn't been a consistency in my experience.

----------


## PieterStr

Hi Guys,
I just registered on the forum and are still learning the ropes. 
I heard a lot about the Amazon affiliate program. Is their anyone that knows of a proper platform to get started and how? as I really want to get into the Amazon Affiliate program. Their are so many scams out their, if you know of any legit platform that can help me start up I will highly appreciate it. Thanks guys you are the best.

----------


## Chaya2

Join amazon web service or HR team and help make a difference for all amazonian! we are recruiting for a pay service team. Amazon jobs in costa rica,search job opening see if they fit, company salaries, reviews, and more posted by amazon employee. Amazon still has a fairly low payout compared to other affiliate programs percent, depending on the product and sales volume. Affiliate programs are amazing. All you have to do is point people to someone else's amazing product and bam, you get a share of the cut.

----------


## Nydaycien

You can now may have Payoneer account even without a card and yes get paid to local currency. So it shouldn't be a problem. I would go with Payoneer for that amount. It have Direct deposit account in itself as well. Something like 1% to receive money with it and like 2% to send it. Check their fees once again, but on small amounts go with it.

----------


## Africanify

> Hi Guys,
> I just registered on the forum and are still learning the ropes. 
> I heard a lot about the Amazon affiliate program. Is their anyone that knows of a proper platform to get started and how? as I really want to get into the Amazon Affiliate program. Their are so many scams out their, if you know of any legit platform that can help me start up I will highly appreciate it. Thanks guys you are the best.


Amazon Affiliate Program is a good platform to start with. But there are other players such: Commission Junction, Clickbank, ShareASale, and a host of others.

Just wrap your head around each of the platform, know their pros and cons before going any further.

But personally, I'd advise anyone who's just starting to stick around Clickbank. You know whay?

Their commission, percentage/sale is awesome! A whooping 70% commission per sale is no joke.

Calculation: Say you are so fortunate to make a sale of $100; then you've already got $70 sales commission. That's massive if you ask me.

----------


## amazonian

I'm on the verge of reaching the threshold for an Amazon cheque payment. Has anybody here received and cashed an Amazon cheque? What bank did you use and what fees did it attract. I'm with Capitec.

----------

